# Win 7 Netzwerk auf xp-Ordner zugreifen



## bardoerper (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem;
Meinen alten PC (xp) habe ich im Netzwerk finden können nur kann ich von
Win 7 nicht auf die Order zu greifen. Es sagt mir dauernd: *"Sie haben keine Berechtigung für den Zugriff usw."* 
Dabei habe ich die ganzen Platten doch alle freigegeben.
Alle Firewalls sind aus (bis auf die Routerfirewall)

Fragen:
Wie erhalte ich auf meine xp-Ordner v. Win 7 aus zugriff?
Soll ich alle xp-Ordner einzeln freigeben?
Oder reicht es die Festplatten freizugeben?

Bitte es ist dringend....

Will endlich mit meinem neuen Rechner arbeiten.....


----------



## Gothic1806 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich kann dir nur sagen wie es von Vista auf Vista oder Sieben läuft sollte aber bei xp nicht anders sein .

Erstelle für dein Benutzerkonto ein Passwort ( XP Rechner ) und wenn du jetzt übers Netzwerk auf den Rechner zugreifst mußt du deinen Benutzernamen und das Passwort angeben und das wars im Normalfall es kann höchstens sein das du für einige Ordner oder Laufwerke noch eine Freigabe einrichten mußt . 

P.s. Wenn du sagen wir mal C: freigibst sind alle Ordner und Dateien freigegeben .

Mfg Markus


----------



## bardoerper (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

das klappt so leider nicht.
Bitte helft, ich will meine Daten vom alten auf den neuen PC bekommen....


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Juni 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w.../70777-netzwerkfreigabe-windows-7-und-xp.html

Sollte helfen!


----------



## Ash1983 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, dass man damals (als Vista gerade released war) einen Patch für XP ziehen musste, damit Freigaben zwischen XP und Vista funktionieren. Vielleicht gibt es das noch immer oder einen separaten Patch für XP und Win7.


----------



## bardoerper (3. Juni 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w.../70777-netzwerkfreigabe-windows-7-und-xp.html
> 
> Sollte helfen!


 
Das ist ja alles so schon eingestellt und funktioniert nicht!!!
Ich kann nicht in die Ordner von xp rein und die Daten raus ziehen.

Was für ein Patch denn?


----------



## bardoerper (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte dringend Hilfe.
Auch die Firewalls sind beide ausgeschaltet und ich komme nicht rein.


----------



## MaNT1S (4. Juni 2012)

probier mal \\192.168.x.x\c$ 
dann sollte er eigentlich nach Benutzername und Passwort fragen

muss allerdings bei XP ein Konto mit Passwort geben

oder mal das hier:

unter Systemsteuerung\Alle Systemsteuerungselemente\Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter\Erweiterte Freigabeeinstellungen

ganz unten: Heimnetzgruppen-Verbindungen -> hacken bei Benutzerkonnten und Kennwörter zum..... setzen


----------



## bardoerper (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

das Konto sollte dann wohl auch ein Admin-Konto sein?
Oder kann ich auch mein "normales" Admin-Konto ein Paßwort verpassen?


----------



## MaNT1S (5. Juni 2012)

sollte der Account sein, mit dem du sonst auch angemeldet bist. Muss kein Admin sein, schadet aber auch nicht ^^


----------



## onslaught (5. Juni 2012)

Von W7 auf XP Ordner zugreifen ist normal kein Problem, (nur umgekehrt) wenn die Ordner in XP freigegeben sind. Bei der ganzen Platte müssen nat. die Unterordner mit einbezogen werden. Am besten aber du gibst die Ordner einzeln Frei. Den bescheuerten Passwortschutz für Netzwerke in W7 würd ich auch deaktivieren, wie die Heimnetzgruppe, auch so ein Mist dessen Features auch zwischen 2 W7 Rechnern nicht funktionieren.

Ich hab W7 jetzt grad mal 1 Woche drauf, was ich jetzt schon rumprobieren musste bis was wie gewohnt geht, reicht mir schon.
Anwendungen halbwegs drauf und schon gezicke, wie wird das bei den Games erst ?


----------



## bardoerper (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich kann aber nicht in die Ordner v. xp rein (von Win 7 aus) (siehe Seite 1).
Alle Ordner die ich haben will, habe ich freigegeben, sogar alle Unterordner und ich komme nicht rein.
Was ich noch werden werde, ich nehme die Freigabe für die ganze Festpaltte(n) zurück.

Wie mache ich das mit dem Paßwortschutz, wie Du das schreibst?


----------



## onslaught (5. Juni 2012)

In den Netzwerk Freigabe Optionen (W7) ganz runterscrollen, da findest Du die Option mit dem Passwort. 

Diesen ganzen Sermons soll man ja umgehen können wenn man die Heimnetzgruppe einrichtet. Wir habens versucht mit 3 W7 Rechnern, kannste Vergessen. Aber auf die beiden XP Rechner konnten alle unter "Netzwerk" normal zugreifen.

Demnächst werde ich ein W7 HP OEM/SB zu verkaufen haben, denk ich


----------



## bardoerper (10. Juni 2012)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es ist geknackt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Es lebt und funktioniert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

